# bedding???



## chloeandtabithasmomma (Apr 11, 2007)

ok so ive had conflicting information. I know cedar bedding is a complete and utter no no. pine bedding and aspen are better but not so great either. What kind of bedding would you recommend over everything else? I've been using cell sorb anyone else ever use it? And what about carefresh? The problem is that i have three cages in which i need to use the bedding, my rat cage, which is a pretty big cage, my glider cage which is a parrot cage, and my bird cage which is also relatively big. I get the big 28lb bag of the stuff and it lasts maybe two changings before i have to go back and buy more... so im looking for a good bedding that's also going to last a bit. Is cell sorb my best bet? :?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Pine is AWFUL for rats, but aspen is one of the good ones. Yesterday's News is my personal favorite as it controls odors really well and is too heavy to be flung everywhere.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you have any Tractor Supply Co. stores near you? They sell wood stove pellets, which, although marketed for people with wood burning stoves, work great as litter. They come in 45 lb bags for $3-$5. I use them for the rat's litter boxes, and also my rabbit's litter box.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Night, you think of EVERYTHING. Have you taught your rats to fly yet? :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

dkirschling said:


> Night, you think of EVERYTHING. Have you taught your rats to fly yet? :lol:


She's working on it! :wink:


----------



## chloeandtabithasmomma (Apr 11, 2007)

awesome!~ see now thats what im talking about 3-5 dollars is perfect. I think we'll be making a field trip today!!  thanks!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Night, I know I've seen you mention the wood stove pellets before over on Goosemoose, but since I was happy with my YN I never considered switching before. I recently lost my job, though, and I'm on a tight budget and just used up the last of the YN a few days ago with the last cage cleaning. I looked all through Tractor Supply for a cheap bedding because I knew I remembered someone saying something about finding a bargain there. Now that I know what I'm looking for I can go get it!

By the way, what's it smell like?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

It's smells woody  But, it's made with hardwoods, instead of softwoods like pine, cedar, et cetera. The only problem with wood stove pellets is the fact that they're seasonal (only sold during fall/winter, and a bit into spring). Every year I drive down to Tractor Supply and buy 5-10 bags, which lasts me a full year or more with 12+ rats, and BunBun. Some stores have started pulling it from the store for the warmer months, so make sure to call first if you plan on getting some.


----------



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

I really like Carefresh bedding.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

omgosh! night! thanks for posting the info about wood pellets - I'm going to start calling around and see where I can get ahold of them. carefresh is just too darned expensive.

Cheaper bedding = more $ for the ratty health rainy day fund


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

i really like carefresh bedding also. i have a hairless rat, carefresh is nice and soft on her skin, its great, absorbant too. expensive but i love it. plus it comes in pink! haha which is great for my girls.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ha, i admit i'm a sucker for colored bedding. i like the green stuff. my theme is usually black and white, but i throw some green and purple in there. i like my ratty homes to coordinate, lol.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

i like the white but my brown rat uses the bathroom all over(other rat only uses one part of the cage, opposite of where she sleeps) so it looks gross after the first day haha, so normally stick with pink. mixing them sounds like a good idea tho, haha.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the other thing that people said you can buy dirt cheap at feed stores is rabbit pellets (alfalfa I believe?). I have never tried it personally.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Alfalfa doesn't have any nutrients in it that rats can take advantage of. It just passes right through them. It's kind of like iceberg lettuce is for us.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

That's why it's recommened as a bedding and not a food .


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Went to Fleet Farm today, and they still had 40lb bags of stove pellets for $3.99. I put a handful in the cage for the rats to check out, and they proceeded to try to destroy them as quickly as possible. They're funny looking little things, all shiny on the sides. There was some dust, which I am a bit concerned about.

Hopefully they'll chew on the bedding lots, instead of on their cages. 

Oh, and the bag was labeled, "NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION." Huh???


----------

